# What scars you got? post 'em up /scarification



## wokofshame (Sep 6, 2010)

I got a big ass "V" on the inside of my knee from when i was up in a pine tree and the branch i had my foot on broke, i caught myself but ripped my leg open on the branch stub.
A wide slash across my wrist from having a handsaw slip while fucking around 
Two scars on my chest, one from a rock bar slipping while i was prying a rock and the bar slipped and a metal burr on the tip slashed me, another from falling while trying to get up into an upper bunk bed and having the wood corner tear my chest open.
A scar across my thumb from fucking around with my dads bandsaw as a little kid.
A scar on the tip of my finger from where my dad slammed the door on me when i was a kid and didnt realize my finger was in the frame.
My entire kneecap is a big circular scar from tearing skin and flesh off crashing my longboard really bad.
One on my arm from a bad infection that left a hole in my arm, actually one on my other arm too.


What do you guys have for scars? Post up some pics of the gnarly ones, if i had a camera i would.

Also any of you guys had scarification? That would be some badass shit to get


----------



## Mouse (Sep 6, 2010)

most of mine are self-inflicted. I was one of those kids. *sigh*

key word is WAS


----------



## Sandbeard (Sep 6, 2010)

If you like scarification check this video out.


----------



## Sandbeard (Sep 6, 2010)

This is the only real scar I have, got it when i was 16. Completely destroyed my elbow skateboarding and this is where they had to put all the metal in (plate, some wires and a couple of screws) to make it a workable joint again.




[/IMG]


----------



## willskith (Sep 7, 2010)

Too many. My favorite are from when my left index and middle fingers got fucked climbing the side of a building. Was holding onto a small bit of steel, lost my footing but didn't loose my grip, tore my fingers right open. Still can't feel much with the tips. Don't have shots of the scars, but this is how it looked while I was getting them stitched up


----------



## carnytrash (Oct 3, 2010)

The most prominent scars I have are from three surface piercings in each forearm. Then there's the collection of self-inflicted scars from my days of rolling around in broken glass, being a Human Pincushion, getting sucked into fights and random other things.


----------



## panik (Oct 5, 2010)

The most recent scar I got digging in a dumpster. I picked up this florescent light bulb/tube thing and it shattered in my hand, cut my thumb like 1/3 of the way through! that shit was fucking squirting straight out like a geyser for a long time because I cut through my artery! It's right on the crease where my thumb is connected though, so it's not noticable. Took like 12 stitches I think...


----------



## booze (Oct 5, 2010)

broke my tibia and fibula in a hit an run here are pictures of the stitches i dont have any of the scars. i got a nice rod through my tibia and a 6 inch plate on my fibula. 
View attachment 18538
View attachment 18539


----------



## menu (Oct 6, 2010)

well lets see here. I have a lot of scars. the first one Ill mention happened when I was sleeping at the yard in chyenne and a homebum dude came up and was fucking rumaging(sp) through my buddies pack. so I got up and said what the fuck. he pulled a knife and came at me and we scuffled. he ended up stabbing me in the stomach and lifting up. cut me about and inch deep and about 4 inches up. what happened to him the world may never know. ha.

the second happened at a bar in my hometown about 6 years ago. I was sitting in front on the curb when a dude came up asking me a bunch of questions. some frat dude. I was wasted and not in the mood to talk so I told him to leave me alone. he said I needed to learn how to talk to people. I told him to fuck off. he pulled a knife and sliced me about a half inch below my lip. the cut was about, again, 4 inches long. it went through my lip in two places. got suchers(sp) and it healed up but I still got a pretty cool scar. theres a pic of me in the ER after this in one of my albums.

the third isnt so cool. its on the other side of my lip and its a smaller scar about an inch all around. me and some friends got in a fight with some college dudes in eugene and I got punched in the mouf with a ring. nothing too special. 

the fourth is on my upper right lip. I got smacked in the face with a 2x4 at burnside. guess they didnt much like us dirty kids that day. ha. theres pics of me under steel bridge with a fucked up eye. cant see where the cut on my lip is cause of my beard. but its pretty visable these days. also I had to get part of my face stitched up for that too. by my eye it split open. like where the eye hole ends. yeah. that split open. fun times

I also have a scar on my upper knee that I got from hopping a barb wire fence running from cops. that shit got staphy as fuck. that was on my first trip. so no pics of that.


I have more but they dont really have cool stories for em. mainly skateboarding fails and what not


----------



## wokofshame (Oct 6, 2010)

Damn homie I'd be afraid of my eye cavity getting infected with that 3rd one. I'm more scared of infections than anything else. I've been on antibiotics for infections like 4 times and come close half a dozen more. So close to the brain!


----------



## Kalalau (Oct 6, 2010)

I've got "The Hermit" branded on my back.. top to bottom. a pretty big gash across my chest where a friend pussed out on doing my chest... a stab in each thigh... a few staph scars.. a tire iron scar on my head.. one where my lip got busted all the way up to my nose and 2 fingers getting flieted.. and one from playing chicken with a cigar while drinking everclear... other than that.. not many scars


----------



## woodstack (Oct 19, 2010)

View attachment 19248



View attachment 19249


----------



## LarZ (Oct 21, 2010)

When I was fifteen I branded a circle onto my left wrist, but I don't have any pics. It wasn't a cutting thing, that came later and that's why you can't really see it anymore, but it was a very important symbol to me, and still is. (I also have a circle tattooed in the center of my back, between my shoulder blades.)


----------



## coolguyeagle76' (Oct 21, 2010)

dog bite scar on my leg is rad, and a light scar on my arm from getting slashed by a homebum on the pdx bus yeehhaaaaw


----------



## bananathrash (Oct 21, 2010)

Fuck Kalalau, a tire iron? 


As far as branding, I have a crescent moon glyph on the base of my thumb, and the Hickey heart on the inside of my left arm. Beyond that, as far as signifigant scars, ive got a scar through my eyebrow from a bike accident, two on my chin (one from flying off a rotating stool in a restaurant, and the other from falling while running in the bathroom), a circle on the back of my head from a swingset accident that got seriously infected, a funky looking pointer finger from skinning it skating, and my elbows are covered in keloids from an array of accidents.


----------



## BrittanyTheBananarchist (Oct 24, 2010)

i have one on my right arm about 4 inches long i got it from glass blowing. one day i was working and i was doing a piece and we have beeswax on one part of the bench tht we use and i was using the jax, which is like a huge pair of teezers kinda. well i use the skinny part to shape my glass which the heat transferred into the jax and i set them down for abt 5 secs then went to use the other side so the skinny part was next to my arm. when i was using them it hit my arm and i was like ow! i burnt myself ,damn tht hurt. but what i didnt know is tht i accidntally had put the super hot part in sum beexwax which heated up to the same heat and stuck to my arm . i couldnt stop working on the piece so for 35 mins i had beezwax burning the shit out of my arm hahah cool scar i love it. ill have to post it up wen i can.


----------



## mazy (Nov 2, 2010)

my favorite scar is one from a cat bite on my ankle.


----------

